# An easy way to find local hotels



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

I was a bit struggling with comparing all the different hotel booking sites. There is a good way to avoid it and it took some until I got to know some meta search engines.
You might try Crispy Hotels to find local hotels where you can compare a lot of portals at once to find the best deal.
It is extremly helpful in capitals like Sydney or Perth as you have a lot competition and can easily find a nice deal.
Might be helpful for some of you as well...


----------



## SamW. (Nov 3, 2012)

bennett said:


> I was a bit struggling with comparing all the different hotel booking sites. There is a good way to avoid it and it took some until I got to know some meta search engines.
> You might try Crispy Hotels at crispy-hotels com where you can compare a lot of portals at once to find the best deal.
> It is extremly helpful in capitals like Sydney or Perth as you have a lot competition and can easily find a nice deal.
> Might be helpful for some of you as well...


You might try as well reading the reviews of the previous customers to find out if the hotel is great or not. I'm pretty sure there are lots of honest reviews out there.


----------

